# Frankenmouse(True Hairless Fuzzy, lol)!



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

I thought my Fuzzy Texels were bad...this guy has them beat by a mile! :lol:


























He's a True Hairless, but also Fuzzy and is currently going through a bad molt that makes him look like a patchwork rat. ROFL! Hopefully in the end he'll be nice and naked. :roll: His new mom loves him either way though and I guess that's all that really counts. :mrgreen:

Feel free to show off your Frankenmice too!


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

Awwwwww shame xxx He isn't that bad xxx


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

ugly and cute at the same time, a face only a mother can love,lol.


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

besty74 said:


> ugly and cute at the same time, a face only a mother can love,lol.


Lol that tickled me !


----------

